# So I Came Home to a Surprise....



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

I haven't been on here in a while; work and homelife has kept me at bay.

But I posted here about being new to pigeon ownership a long time ago and at that time I posted about my white dove, then named Archimedes.

Well, I started noticing some strange behavior about "him" over the months since I've had "him," and as a result I changed the name to Ceres and started treating "him" more like a "her".

Well, I ran out of food for my pigeon this morning, so I went to the local store after work to get some bird seed to tide her over until I could get to the pet store tomarrow. Sure enough, when I came home, she had laid a pretty little white egg.

I'm both excited yet worried at the same time. I've had nothing but male birds before, and I know females can become eggbound if not given the right amount of nutrition. I plan on getting her stuff with higher calcium tomarrow and some more nesting material.

Just thought I'd share the update with you all.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, Congratulations! Glad you changed the name a while back. I've certainly had this happen (I have a hen named Hades, as a result, lol! I favor the Greek names too.) 

Calcium and vitamin D are the main things that a laying hen needs -- and a good grit with an assortment of minerals. She'll want to nest, though it may take her a few clutches to get the hang of it. Assuming the eggs aren't fertile, you can let her sit on them until she abandons them.

Her droppings will be larger, and probably smelly and runny, right before she lays -- and then while sitting the nest, she'll hold them in, and only poop infrequently -- those droppings are enormous, and often stink, which is normal. They often look a bit greenish, too. 

The first clutch of eggs, or even the first two clutches, can sometimes have a little blood on them -- as long as it is just a little, that's nothing to worry about. Also, occasionally, the first clutch is only one egg, so don't panic if there isn't a second one. Be watchful, but don't panic. 

You'll do great -- relax, don't worry, and just keep an eye out for any signs of trouble. Most hens do just fine laying for many years.


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

*Nods* What do I do with infertile eggs after she abandons them? I've thought about scrambling it for her to eat to gain back the nutrients lost, but I'm not sure if that would be ok or not.

As far as the blood, I saw a little trace on it but I know that it's a normal thing.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I just toss the eggs out once they are abandoned. It's generally not considered a good idea to feed eggs back to them, though I am not exactly clear on the reasons for that.

Is she a pigeon, or a smaller dove?


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

She's a white homing pigeon, the kind used in white dove releases. I got her from the humane society a few months ago.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you for taking her in! Homing pigeons tend to have very sweet dispositions, particularly the hens


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

Oh I know. She used to love to sit on my shoulder before she started acting odd (now I know why). And even then, she never showed agression, if anything, I kinda spoiled her with handfeeding


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she should lay another egg in 45 or so hours..if she has a second one.. which they do most times.. being her first it may be only one..she should have a place to lay her eggs and sit them for the time she wants to sit them..usually 17 to 20 days and they give up when they don't hatch..this helps her rest and build up her calcium levels again before laying again.


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

I think this is her first clutch; When I got her from the humane society they told me she was a rather young bird.

I've been giving her various nesting materials and she's made a nice little nest in her cage. I've put a washcloth down to give the mousepad in her cage a washable cover.

She never liked the brick I put in her cage, but there was this old but sturdy mousepad I used to use and she literally fell in love with it to the point she tried to drag it to her cage. It was so funny to see her pull on it and drag it, not to mention pushing the mouse away from it. When I put it in her cage, she slept on it exclusively and pretty much used the brick as a toilet until I finally had to take it out (it started stinking) and she didn't care.

I know, it's wierd. I tried following your guys' advice to put a brick in but she was not happy with it, yet she confiscated my mousepad. It just goes to show that birds are funny animals. Maybe she likes "carpet?"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brick or no brick...it does not matter much if she does not use it then all is good..allot of pigeons like to stand on them. sounds like she has a cozy place to nest.. which is good.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Cougarmint said:


> I think this is her first clutch; When I got her from the humane society they told me she was a rather young bird.
> 
> I've been giving her various nesting materials and she's made a nice little nest in her cage. I've put a washcloth down to give the mousepad in her cage a washable cover.
> 
> ...


Normally they like to perch or roost on the brick, and will poop over the side of it, and it keeps the poops in the one place, however if she likes the mouse mat then not a lot you can do, they are funny characters at times lol


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

I know. She never used the brick. She preferred the perches or the floor until one day she discovered my mousepad. Then it was like she had found the carpet of her dreams.

She's quite the character. She'll walk all over me if I let her...literally.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL -- that mouse pad story is precious! Glad you and your bird have such a wonderful bond.


----------



## tman10001 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cougarmint 
Fledgling does this bird have a mate


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

She does not have a mate, unfortunately. Maybe some day when I can house more than 1 pigeon I'll consider it.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

aww... the mousepad story is so cute. Do share some pictures of her and the eggs! Welcome to the Grandma Egg club! I've just recently joined the egg club too!

Mini gave the ultimate advice - calcium, vit d3 and lots of sun if possible. After they lay, they LOVE collecting twigs and nesting materials so do prepare lots for her to collect. Also, they start preening a lot after laying too - it's natural.

Also make sure she gets time-out from sitting on the eggs - let her out at least twice a day for poop breaks and walking (exercising those legs - let the blood circulate).

As long as you keep that up, and monitor her health, she should be ok! 

Now... we want pics!!! Congratulations!!

Ps: My Krikky tried to kidnap my entire mouse - with the wire and all - to bring into her cage. I wish it was just the mousepad! LOL!


----------



## Cougarmint (May 21, 2012)

Update! Ceres just laid another egg! She has two really good looking ones now. It's kinda sad that they aren't fertilized.... :\


----------

